# gamo bigcat



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

what do u guy think about this gun ,i am planing on buying one dont want to bring it hone and find out it's **** becouse I live 2 houres away fromthe store


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

i dont own it, but the local sporting gun store owner does. he let me shoot it behind the store in an alley, he said that it wasnt really good for longer ranges but i could hit a pop can from 50 yards easily though. its velocity was too high and that its accuracy isnt real consistent. but he uses it for around the house to drop chipmunks and that sort of pests, around 30-40 yards. he also recomended to not use the pba. they are real accurate for a light round at that velocity, but its accuracy isnt always consistent to be reliable at distances for good varmint groupings.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

got the gamo hunter pro it was 270$ I going to shoot is tomarrow


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

What is the caliber? and also barrel length?


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

bigcat-
Weight: 6.1 lbs
-Length: 43.3''
-Ammunition: Any .177 Pellet
-Caliber: .177
-Trigger Pull: 3.79 lbs
-Barrel Lenght: 18 in

pro hunter- 
Weight: 7 lbs
-Length: 43.25''
-Ammunition: Any .177 Pellet
-Caliber: .177
-Trigger Pull: 3.79 lbs
-Barrel Lenght: 18 in


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

If you were to get the Bigcat, you would want to use only really heavy pellets like the Crow Magnums and others like that.

The pro Hunter does really well with plain old, good-quality lead pellets.

:sniper:


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks for the help


----------



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

I have the Big Cat it's a really nice gun with a really nice scope. I would recommend using a hollow-Point for close range though. All in all It's a very accurate gun. I haven't killed a squirrel from more than 25 Yards away but thats only because the opportunity hasn't presented itself yet. I would say go for it If you want to kill Grey Squirrels But for anything smaller it's a little too Overpowered.


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

no such thing as overkill  plus with a teeny little pellet you want all you can get. plus id say most things you would hunt smaller than a squirrel would be a varmint so lay it to em. 17 HMR is ideal for all of the small game and varmints such as grey squirrels and rabbits plus every other menacing varmint and that kinna stuff. Plus 17 Mach II, 22 LR, and 22 Magnum.


----------



## gotabig1 (Jun 29, 2007)

hey

I have two gamos viper shadow and big cat. viper is crazy accurate but expensive. The big cat is good but get a new scope. My scope was just weird and inconsistent. I got a $50 scope and It is just as accurate and the viper. both are decent guns. btw the vipers my bros. I dont have 2 gamos

JOE


----------



## gotabig1 (Jun 29, 2007)

steele when you get a a chance over 25 yds you will hit it. the big cat is a great gun. Oh and the scope I put that on my crossman and it does great. I think it might have been put on weird to the big cat.


----------



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

yeah I'm having a bunch of problems with the scope the mounts are weird 
what scope did you put on it now?


----------

